# Flick Me A Dvd!



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is a nice little app I discovered whilst looking for something to burn video files to DVD. Windows DVD maker and Power2Go werenâ€™t to my liking and I wasnâ€™t going to pay yet more money out for software that didnâ€™t do the job properly.

DVD Flick is free (though you can donate if you wish) and supports 45 file formats. It also allows greater control than Windows DVD maker and carries a lot less bloat than most similar software.

Not bad for nowt.

http://www.dvdflick.net/index.php


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice-cheers!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just found this nice little guide to the basic operation of DVD Flick that's a bit better than the one on the Flick website:-

http://club.cdfreaks.com/f59/dvd-flick-basic-guide-228005/


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

'Whithnail and I". Â£3 in zavvi. one of the funniest films ever. nuff said.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nezwaldo said:


> 'Whithnail and I". Â£3 in zavvi. one of the funniest films ever. nuff said.


Were you tripping or strong when you watched it?

No matter, it is a bit of good Brit ****, viewed sober or otherwise. 

Back to topic then. 

Anyone tried DVD Flick of should I just STFU?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Stan, had a look and it looks like a great easy bit of kit, we have Roxio and its a bit cumbersome so we will give Flick a go next time...

Thanks for posting and please dont ever STFU


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I have just bought a small camcorder (stores the data on a SD card) and need to put it onto a dvd to send to the inlaws.

Is this the sort of thing to use?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Jase,

Little chance of that mate. 

PG,

This should be just what you need, as long as the files aren't some weird proprietry stuff.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Umm tried it today and no joy. When it looks for the files from the hard drive to import in it won't find them. The files seem to have a .mod extension :huh: so I assume Flick doesn't support this extn?

I used Roxio drag to disc and managed to burn a DVD but although the created dvd plays OK on the PC and 710's lappy it won't play on a dvd player :huh:

I'm all new to this, how do I burn a dvd that I can give to the wrinklies so they can watch their granddaughter on their telly? They have little techno savvy so if it don't work when you press play on the dvd player it's a coaster as far as they are concerned.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mod files are a pain, try changing the extention from *.mod to *.mpg see if that works. If not I look for a converter for you, hopefully free.

Did the cam come with any software for burning DVDs?

Update:-

Try this http://zyvid.com/smf/index.php?action=dlat...ic=280.0;id=153 it's supposed to convert *.mod files to mpeg2 files. If you don't have a codec pack installed the you'll need one to make sure you have all the useful ones:-

http://www.codecguide.com/download_kl.htm


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks Stan, software with the camera? You know what I'm like, plug and play :lol: I'll see if I can find the box and have a look!

If not I'll check those links out. Thanks again.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No problem mate.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

This could be what I'm looking for. Thanks Stan.

Julian (L)


----------

